# Decisions during seperation



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright, I've realised at work I may want to jump out of directing my business. I'm no longer interested in its future, it's directing its own course, and personally I'm not onboard for it. The main reason is the pressure for growth both from my customer base and my investors who I can't get rid of due to losing a chunk of money to my STBX. The second reason is that my head is not on straight due to seperation and impending divorce.

I'm considering hiring a GM. What can you guys advice? Is this a good move or do I just need to harden up and do what I have to do? Anyone else been in this position?


----------



## husbandinwaiting (May 28, 2013)

Take care of your self first, but that doesn't mean you have to be disconnected from the business. Nothing wrong with delegation. Especially if your in a position where you can do it. Most people don't have that luxury. Hopefully after it's all over with you'll be in a better position to move forward.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, I'm just worried because there will need to be a contract, and I'm unsure if I would be able to successfully retake the reins if I do feel better eventually. Also I hope I do get a good GM, with suitable management practices as I don't want my business to suddenly go into loss with all my long-term staff turning over! Now THAT would be the end of me!

EDIT: Hell this sucks, right now I'm stuck reading reports and business information booklets to decide on the region to expand when quite frankly my mind isn't at peace. I still feel like a sh-tkicker even though I own this bloody joint.


----------

